# Minolta



## isnat (Jul 28, 2016)

hi, can you guys help me with the price of this or anyone interested on buying this? 
tnx


----------



## snowbear (Jul 29, 2016)

Look at the used departments of Adorama, B&H and KEH (only sell used gear) and see if they  have something like it.


----------



## compur (Jul 29, 2016)

Unfortunately sub-mini film camera prices have taken a swan dive, at least those on common ones like your Minolta.

The batteries in your photo are probably worth more to collectors than the camera (yes, there are collectors of old batteries).


----------

